# how many Amp service?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You could have 3 phase or single phase providing there is 3 phase in the area. The amperage is what you need. The power company could put a limit on it but the NEC does not limit the service size. I have no idea of the loads but my guess is 200 amps 3 phase would work assuming natural gas is available. Certainly not more than 400-- just a guess.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

my recollection is that sonics we did used 400a 208 3p, that would be similar. I wouldn't think a single phase would be good for that application, since most of the restaurant equip I have seen is 3 phase JMO like Dennis said, if he needs the power, he gets as much as he wants. don't know why he would want a 3000A service if he doesn't need it.


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

Locally the design engineer or EC has to submit a load analysis to the local distribution company and they specify the service size.

Mark


----------



## vanhalen5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Service*



wildleg said:


> my recollection is that sonics we did used 400a 208 3p, that would be similar. I wouldn't think a single phase would be good for that application, since most of the restaurant equip I have seen is 3 phase JMO like Dennis said, if he needs the power, he gets as much as he wants. don't know why he would want a 3000A service if he doesn't need it.





Dennis Alwon said:


> You could have 3 phase or single phase providing there is 3 phase in the area. The amperage is what you need. The power company could put a limit on it but the NEC does not limit the service size. I have no idea of the loads but my guess is 200 amps 3 phase would work assuming natural gas is available. Certainly not more than 400-- just a guess.


I am not sure why he wants it either. its a friend of a friend. I know he wants to add more circuits. I put a new high output ballast in his store front DQ sign a few months ago that lightning had taken out. I have installed a few residential services in the general area, and I know the biggest residential single phase I have ever seen is 200 amps. I figured with the equip in a restaurant its surely 3 phase. I remember he had a main and 2 sub panels in there, but i never opened them. All i needed to mess with was the timers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would also think 400 amps at 208Y/120 would be enough but that assumes a lot. 

Most power companies will provide you as big a service as you are willing to pay for.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

One of my freind EC did a changeover / upsizing service the old service was 3 ph 4 wire delta and the POCO told them they can not use exsting delta when they went larger size ( the POCO regulations went in effect that time they were planning to upsizing the service ) so for small DQ building 400 amp 208Y120 is about right for that size but if larger size then you will have to kick up to 600amp or larger service.

Also if you going to use the stand by generator just be aware with electrique loads.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## masterplum55 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, you must have standby generator in order to keep your electricity work well. and I suggest that 600 amp is better if you can work for big shop.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*500*

I'd set a 500 amp service. 2 sets of 300 mcm (on sale here). Then I'd set 3 - 200 amp main breaker 42 space panels inside and by done with it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I did a TI on a former Dairy Queen space, and it had a 200 amp, 3-phase service. There's not as much equipment in a Dairy Queen as you might think, I guess.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I'd set a 500 amp service. 2 sets of 300 mcm (on sale here). Then I'd set 3 - 200 amp main breaker 42 space panels inside and by done with it.


:blink::001_huh::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We work in 3 dairy queens and all three have 600 amp services @ 120/208


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just finished a 2 DQ in tenn. They both had 600 amp services 3 phase 120 /208 And it was loaded with equipment .


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dairy Queens require 3Ø in order for the curl on top of the cones to be perfectly made and balanced.:thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it the standard for fast food joints to have 120/208 service? I've only worked in one, an ancient, nasty burger king from the 70s which also had a 120/208 setup along with some filthy grease-filled Federal Pioneer NQOB bolt-on Stab Lok panels. I was surprised at the lack of 600v in the building considering it was available in the area.


----------

